# Tapered Floats



## Birdbogie (May 16, 2014)

Just about out of my good durable tapered walleye floats. These are about an inch in length, thickest in the middle and tapper down at each end. I ordered a bunch of these off a particular internet site, no names, but I only get two suppliers to pop up searching for these on google. Absolute junk! Brittle styrofoam I'm guessing. Just wrapping a finished tied rig around a Lindy Rig holder causes the line to tear through the float. Some of the floats had one end that was pinched shut, so I tried opening it by trimming with a razor blade. The whole end would just shatter. The ones I used before are like plastic, durable and may not even float, which is fine. Can anybody provide me information on where I can find some quality tapered floats.


----------



## dmorgan4 (Oct 8, 2007)

Birdbogie said:


> Just about out of my good durable tapered walleye floats. These are about an inch in length, thickest in the middle and tapper down at each end. I ordered a bunch of these off a particular internet site, no names, but I only get two suppliers to pop up searching for these on google. Absolute junk! Brittle styrofoam I'm guessing. Just wrapping a finished tied rig around a Lindy Rig holder causes the line to tear through the float. Some of the floats had one end that was pinched shut, so I tried opening it by trimming with a razor blade. The whole end would just shatter. The ones I used before are like plastic, durable and may not even float, which is fine. Can anybody provide me information on where I can find some quality tapered floats.


Check the Northland Tackle website, https://shop.northlandtackle.com/Category/Terminal_Tackle/Cork_Floats
That's where I've been getting mine. I did run into some floats made of a different material several years ago but the last Northland order was good. Once in a while you can find them elsewhere, but these folks are pretty good.


----------



## Birdbogie (May 16, 2014)

dmorgan4 said:


> Check the Northland Tackle website, https://shop.northlandtackle.com/Category/Terminal_Tackle/Cork_Floats
> That's where I've been getting mine. I did run into some floats made of a different material several years ago but the last Northland order was good. Once in a while you can find them elsewhere, but these folks are pretty good.


I'll check them out, thanks!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I found some that have a copper or brass lining in the top they last forever and your line doesn't slice into the bobber at the top which causes short casts and hangs up on the retrieve.


----------

